# The Food Thread



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2017)

All this talk of cheese, bacon and sausage has got me thinking we need a general food thread (And making me hungry too...) 

Yeah, we have had some food threads before, but why dig up dead threads?

What do you enjoy? What's your favorite? Post recipes.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2017)

A "Schwaben Teller", I ate in Böblingen, Germany last month. 

Schnitzel, Maultaschen (Meat filled ravioli type pasta), Schweine Geschnetzelte mit Pilzrahm Sosse (Sliced Pork in a muschroom sauce), Spätzle, lentils and wurst.






Sauerbraten, Semmelknödel (Bread Dumplings) and Rotkohl (Red Cabbage).

Mother in laws good cooking back home in Germany...






Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte (Blackforest Cake)

My absolute favorite cake. Look forward to one every year...






Zwiebelrostbraten mit Bratkartoffeln (Steak and onions with fried potatoes) in Stuttgart, Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2017)

Chicago Style Deep Dish Pizza, in Chicago of course...





Lobster Roll with Sage Parmesian Fries in Chicago






Some very good Fish and Chips Inhad in Washington DC last September. With Malt Vinigar of course. Why do people ruin it with tarter sauce?





Some Calimari I fried up in a light "wet batter" a few weeks ago. Turned out quite well.






Russian Golubsti (Stuffed Cabbage) near Stuttgart, Germany







Scwäbische Maultaschen, in Stuttgart, Germany

(Meat filled ravioli type pasta in broth).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2017)

Great idea Chris, being a chef at work 60+ hours a week means i dont do much proper cooking at home, plus at home i have to clean up my own mess !

Will sort out some pics of stuff i do at work.

I love mexican food if i eat out or when i can at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2017)

Few to start with.

My version of the Czech marinated cheese Nakladany Hermelin.
Terry and I ate a lot of this when we visited the Czech republic to meet Roman 8 years ago






Soused herring with pickled vegetables and mustard sauce.





Roast Sirloin of beef and roast chicken, vegetables, potatoes and Yorkshire puddings, served for sunday lunch, you carve this yourself at your table in my restaurant.






Chargrilled monkfish, jasmine rice and thai red curried mussels

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2017)

Carnivore platter from new menu.
Beef brisket, peri peri chicken, chipotle BBQ pork, local sausage made with milk fattened pork, vegetable slaw, onion rings, chips, peppercorn sauce and grilled beef tomato.





Mini strawberry gateaux i was in the process of making for an afternoon tea wedding i had at work.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2017)

Individual raspberry trifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)

please tell me about your slaw _dressing_, Rochie, I use slaw a lot because it's good value and has a longer shelf life in the fridge. I rotate a repertoire of 2-3 dressings but I'm always on the look-out for ideas. I use soya sauce, canola oil, minced garlic, wasabi paste and a dash of lime juice, for example, as a light dressing. I use sweetened condensed milk with vinegar, oil, mustard powder, garlic and paprika for a creamy dressing that doesn't use mayo.
What's your secret ..


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> please tell me about your slaw _dressing_, Rochie, I use slaw a lot because it's good value and has a longer shelf life in the fridge. I rotate a repertoire of 2-3 dressings but I'm always on the look-out for ideas. I use soya sauce, canola oil, minced garlic, wasabi paste and a dash of lime juice, for example, as a light dressing. I use sweetened condensed milk with vinegar, oil, mustard powder, garlic and paprika for a creamy dressing that doesn't use mayo.
> What's your secret ..


Mayo, salt/pepper and a bit of horseradish sauce !

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2017)

You can't beat a proper spicy haggis, neeps and titties....






....or a large fry up!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 27, 2017)

... OK, but you need to hire rochie as art director .... a_s is,* my mouth isn't watering.*_


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> You can beat a proper spicy haggis, neeps and titties....
> 
> View attachment 372291
> 
> ...


Dont mind the haggis, but fry ups do nothing for me, like all the ingredients but just not all on the same plate


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

I've put on weight just looking at that lot !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jun 26, 2017)

No pictures guys but I have been making up a Crawfish and Shrimp bisque that goes the way of alot of seafood bisque but I add a can of Campbell's tomato soup.Me being from the south some Tony's Cajun Creole,Dill(1/4part [must lately]),parsley(1part),basil(1/2part) alittle lemon juice serve with a basic crouton do not let them take the show.It was to die for the second go round.The other recipe from start to the table in an hour Chicken Christopher Recipe - Food.com I used this recipe tweaked it again some dill in there used half and half most excellent.I tried the sauce on fish because of the lemon flavor but it needs more body.


----------



## javlin (Jun 26, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> You can't beat a proper spicy haggis, neeps and titties....
> 
> View attachment 372291
> 
> ...



Is the alcohol to make it to lunch?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2017)

Don't know what makes me more hungry. This thread or the bacon one, probably still the bacon one...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Don't know what makes me more hungry. This thread or the bacon one, probably still the bacon one...



yep....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2017)

I will have to start adding to this thread. Even retroactively, since I take pics of everything I eat. lol

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2017)

Damn...bad day to start my diet!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2020)

Smoked a pork shoulder today.

10 hours at 225 F, with apple wood. Hmmm was it good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2020)

Didn't take pictures but last night was a cedar plank salmon glazed with mayo, dill, and lemon slices. Served with garlic mashed and garlic-buttered broccoli and a nice Pinot Grigio.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2020)

Almost smell it from here Chris   

will find some pics of my latest dishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2020)

some slightly older ones, i may have posted before.

Steak Frites, hanger steak, salt and pepper fries, slaw, peppercorn sauce, onion rings.






goats cheese, artichoke and beetroot salad.









salmon, crispy crab dumplings, samphire, hollandaise sauce

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2020)

Flowers?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Flowers?


yessir, edible flowers !


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Didn't take pictures but last night was a cedar plank salmon glazed with mayo, dill, and lemon slices. Served with garlic mashed and garlic-buttered broccoli and a nice Pinot Grigio.


sounds good !


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2020)

a couple of dishes from my previous kitchen, at my present hotel i concentrate on just cooking good honest food without too much pretense.

pork fillet, wrapped in pancetta, braised pig cheek, scallop in garlic butter






breast of duck, confit duck leg bonbon, baby vegetables






Sirloin of beef, shin of beef suet pudding, savoy cabbage, confit potato

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2020)

Tasty !!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2020)

The sirloin of beef looks awesome!

I've been introduced to a new method of cooking, "Sous Vide", I have never made a better filet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> The sirloin of beef looks awesome!
> 
> I've been introduced to a new method of cooking, "Sous Vide", I have never made a better filet.


Restaurants here went sous vide crazy, doing everything that way wether it improved things or not.
To be honest i just try to do things simply but well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2020)

From last night, sorry for the crappy pics they were snatched on my phone during dinner service 

Andy's favourite burger 






rump of lamb, green beans, dauphinoise potato

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2020)

Dam, that last dish looks incredible!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2020)

Sigh.....


----------



## Glider (Feb 17, 2020)

I am way out of my class on this.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 17, 2020)

Chris, that first post of yours was absolutely fantastic and that Black Forest Cake!!!!! Mom would make one around the Holidays. No German-style restaurants around here unfortunately. Back in Ill-Noise we used to go to the Bier Stube in Peotone which had excellent German dishes. 
The Spaetzle I'm used to is the small dumpling style. Every once in a while we'll do Rouladen (Schwein Decke as mom called it). Can't remember the last time I had Red Cabbage

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2020)

I will update tonight with some new foodie pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2020)

As a foodie I take pictures of everything I eat...





Bison Burger with applewood smoked bacon and fried egg, Houston, TX





Scallops with strawberry risotto and a micro salad. Houma, LA





Brushetta - Houma, LA.





Chargrilled Oysters, New Orleans, LA





Kleinwalzertal, Austria






Herb encrusted lamb, with asparagus and potatoes. Kleinwalzertal, Austria

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2020)

Shrimp Étouffée (I made this)





Flounder stuffed with crab meat. New Orleans, LA




Halibut. Kleinwalzertal, Austria







Pasta stuffed with mushrooms. Kleinwalzertal, Austria.





Panacotta . Zurich, Switzerland




Mussels in White Wine and Garlic Sauce. (My favorite meal. I made this myself)




Pork medallions with Spätzle . Stuttgart, Germany




Beef Carpaccio. Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2020)

very nice Chris, i too love mussels in wine and garlic

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2020)

warm chocolate fondant, chocolate sauce, raspberry sorbet.







sticky toffee pudding

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh man, after seeing Chris' pics, I'll have to make my mom's Käsespätzle for lunch tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 19, 2020)

Chris, beyond a doubt you are a Gastronome.

Karl, too pretty to eat!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

mikewint said:


> too pretty to eat!



.. too pretty_ NOT_ to eat


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2020)

Boy am I hungry now!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 19, 2020)

It is encouraging to see you are finding comfort and sustenance in La, Crewchief

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2021)

Well I have been on a diet to lose weight for the last 2 months. Doing well, lost 21 pounds. 20 more to go.

Sunday’s is my cheat day. I don’t diet on Sundays. It is also the day that I get to let my inner chef out and cook all the things I like.

Some of my latest culinary endeavors over the last couple months...

Paella with chicken, shrimp, squid, and mussels






Homemade Marinara and meatballs.






Asparagus wrapped in Prosciutto with a raspberry sauce
Feta stuffed mushrooms
Cream cheese, Parmesan, and green onion stuffed cherry tomatoes
Marinated Shrimp Skewers
Bacon, Almonds and Cheese Crostinis
Caprice Salad






Chicken Cordon Bleu with a creamy dijon sauce

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2021)

Haven't seen chicken cordon bleu for a very long time !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice...


----------



## javlin (Feb 20, 2021)

Asparagus wrapped in Prosciutto with a raspberry sauce :Fill me in on this I love sauces love Scallops with a raspberry sauce.I have the Chicken Christopher below with Dill one of my favorite spices it's subtle.I also use a variation of the sauce for Lemon Shrimp over angel hair pasta with shallots very tasty also the chicken over angel hair. 


Chicken Christopher

Mix all together as bread crumb mixture

1 1/2c of bread crumbs
2tsp garlic powder
1tsp onion powder 
2tsp parsley
1tbls parmasean cheese
1tsp dill---salt/pepper 1/2tsp

Put bread crumbs in one dish,1c of flour in another and beat two eggs w/touch of milk in another.Flatten out your chicken breast to about 1/2" with a mallet/tenderizer block.Dredge the chicken in the flour,then the egg and finally the bread crumbs.Place the chicken in a skillet with butter and brown on both sides about 2minutes per side.

Sauce
1 1/2 sticks of butter
2tbls green onions
2tbls minced garlic
1/3c white wine
3/4c heavy whipping cream
1tsp lemon juice fresh
1tbls parsley
1tsp dill
salt/pepper

large sauce pan melt 1tbls of butter(med. heat) and saute gr.onions and garlic once soft add the wine(med/high heat) and reduce till maybe 2tbls on wine remain.Lower heat med and add the cream cook/stir for about 5minutes do not boil.Lower heat to low and start adding butter alittle at a time whisking often to keep smooth.Once all the butter has been added and mixture is smooth add lemon juice,parsley dill and salt/pepper.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2021)

javlin said:


> Asparagus wrapped in Prosciutto with a raspberry sauce :Fill me in on this I love sauces love Scallops with a raspberry sauce.I have the Chicken Christopher below with Dill one of my favorite spices it's subtle.I also use a variation of the sauce for Lemon Shrimp over angel hair pasta with shallots very tasty also the chicken over angel hair.
> 
> 
> Chicken Christopher
> ...



The raspberry sauce is super simple. All I did was take 1/4 cup homemade seedless raspberry jam that my mother in law makes, and added 2 tablespoons of balsamic vinegar to it. Then I heated it in a pot until the jam mixture melted and turned into a sauce.

It went really well with the asparagus. I used Parma Prosciutto for the wrap. The smoky saltiness of the prosciutto was a great compliment to the asparagus and the sweet jam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 21, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet
and other sea food fans:




قلیه‌ماهی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2021)

Cooking another Paella today.


----------



## bdefen (Feb 27, 2021)

This is a blog about Ming Tsai's Honey-Orange Baby Back Ribs. Can't find the recipe on the Ming Tsai sites. This has it all. It just left out the toasted sesame seed sprinkle at the end. We've made it a dozen times since we found it 9 or 10 years ago. Delicious!

Photos by jalna: Wendell's Honey-Sesame Glazed Ribs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2021)

Damn, was this good. Even my 4 and 2 year old sons tore it apart.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 28, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Damn, was this good. Even my 4 and 2 year old sons tore it apart.
> 
> View attachment 614153


There's a Basque restaurant downtown Boise that fixes a big batch of paella outdoors on the sidewalk every Thursday. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 5, 2021)

I love it! It's about time for a generic food thread.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sad that most of the food I love doesn't love me back: If It did, I'd be 140-150 pounds (I'm 5'7"-5'8")


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> Sad that most of the food I love doesn't love me back: If It did, I'd be 140-150 pounds (I'm 5'7"-5'8")



You just have to be smart about it. I am a huge foodie. Food for me is culture and art. I love eating.

I am on a diet, and still eat good things. I started my diet at 216 lbs., I am now at 191 lbs. Monday through Saturday I eat per the weight watchers plan. Sunday is cheat day. I cook up a huge meal and eat what I want. Then on Monday, I go back to weight watchers until the next Sunday. I have lost 25 lbs so far doing it this way. By having a cheat day, I still get to enjoy all the things I like. My goal is to lose another 25 lbs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2021)

Grilling some Fajitas later. Fresh Pico de Gallo is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 8, 2021)

Well that just looks good enough to eat!


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice Chris


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyone tried that food i posted earlier? I want to know your opinion, if you did!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2021)

The lamb was done a lil too much for my taste. I prefer a rare to medium-rare. I let it rest about 20 minutes (rather than the 5 to 10 minutes when I usually cook it) while I cooked a few other things. So it continued to cook while it rested as it will. The meat was still juicy and tender, and the flavor was spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 4, 2021)

I made homemade enchiladas last night. Too busy to take pics, I'll do that the next time I cook.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm a lousy cook - but my wife loves to bake. 99% of it goes to work with her to feed friends/staff - which is a good thing for my waistline.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice food guys


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 11, 2021)

Graeme


What kind of curry is that? That looks awesome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2021)

Made my favorite dish again today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2021)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 619206



I love the setup, what kind of "grill" is that? Looks like a bottom of a furnace or smelter.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> Graeme
> 
> 
> What kind of curry is that? That looks awesome



I forget the name of the packet. 
But I added more curry, tomatos, coconut milk, chilies and potato. Tasted good.



vikingBerserker said:


> I love the setup, what kind of "grill" is that? Looks like a bottom of a furnace or smelter.



It's the bottom part of a chiminea, David. It was suppose cook pizzas but it was a hopeless concept - so I tried using a cast iron pan, and worked well. Fuel is barbeque heat beads.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2021)

That's Brilliant!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 26, 2021)

Halloween cake. The knives and bats are painted chocolate moulds...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Apr 26, 2021)

Very nice Graeme.

Might have a job available for you once my hotel opens up again

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 26, 2021)

*As an appetizer from my local butcher shop...*







*A few roasted potatoes and some mushrooms in olive oil, butter and BACON...*










*But really, those are just waiting for the holy trinity...*






*Pardon the blurry photos, guess I was too excited... or hungry. I also missed getting a shot of the BACON wrapped asparagus.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> *As an appetizer from my local butcher shop...*
> 
> 
> If that was the appetizer I can't wait to see what the main course was


----------



## Graeme (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)




----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 2, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All this talk of cheese, bacon and sausage has got me thinking we need a general food thread (And making me hungry too...)
> 
> Yeah, we have had some food threads before, but why dig up dead threads?
> 
> What do you enjoy? What's your favorite? Post recipes.


do you know the best place to get an exquisite glizzy?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> do you know the best place to get an exquisite glizzy?



I don’t know what a glizzy is. I just googled it, however, if seriously want an answer from me then you can ask me while using correct english.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 4, 2021)

glizzy is slang for Hot Dog.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> glizzy is slang for Hot Dog.



Yeah I googled it.

Plain and simple, call it a hotdog...lol


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 4, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah I googled it.
> 
> Plain and simple, call it a hotdog...lol


Not if you're gonna be a hip street talkin' gangsta'

Get with the program geezer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 4, 2021)

Calling all geezers! Unite!!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

If native English speaking people cannot understand it, we, poor non-native speakers, are totally lost 
When I googled it, I only found g*r*izzly bears

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 4, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I don’t know what a glizzy is. I just googled it, however, if seriously want an answer from me then you can ask me while using correct english.


yes where can you get a good hotdog
the only german place i know is Forest Pork Store aka stubbies


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 4, 2021)

Marcel said:


> If native English speaking people cannot understand it, we, poor non-native speakers, are totally lost
> When I googled it, I only found g*r*izzly bears


you gotta learn cool english

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> you gotta learn cool english


Why? I think cool Dutch is much cooler

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 4, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Why? I think *cool Dutch* is much cooler


Is there such a thing... ?

Examples?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> Is there such a thing... ?
> 
> Examples?


Heineken, Grolsch?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 4, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Heineken, Grolsch?


DING DING DING DING DING... WE HAVE A WINNER!!!

Not a Heineken fan myself but I do LOVE Grolsch.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

At least it’s cool here, lying in the fridge and all. I’m pretty sure it’s quite a bit cooler than a *hot* dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 4, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Why? I think cool Dutch is much cooler


what is cool dutch?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> what is cool dutch?


All Dutch is cool

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 4, 2021)

Marcel said:


> All Dutch is cool


all of it?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> all of it?


Yup. I'm living proof

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 4, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> what is cool dutch?


I think it happens when Marcel sticks his head in the refrigerator reaching for a beer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2021)

For the best hotdogs in the US you have to go to Chicago.


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2021)

I'll second that !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2021)

No, no,, no - the best hot dogs ( genuine German variants ), are those that Karl does on the "barbie ", after Flying Legends, along with his hand-made burgers, steaks etc - and of course, a case ( or two ) of Speckled Hen helps a lot ......... maybe with a chaser of Scottish White Wine, preferably, a single malt !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> yes where can you get a good hotdog
> the only german place i know is Forest Pork Store aka stubbies



...on Long Island?


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 4, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...on Long Island?


yeah my dad used to go there all the time when he went to his families long island house back when it was all farm land


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 4, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> For the best hotdogs in the US you have to go to Chicago.


Chicago? what there really


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> Chicago? what there really



Yes, Chicago dogs are the best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2021)

Airframes said:


> No, no,, no - the best hot dogs ( genuine German variants ), are those that Karl does on the "barbie ", after Flying Legends, along with his hand-made burgers, steaks etc - and of course, a case ( or two ) of Speckled Hen helps a lot ......... maybe with a chaser of Scottish White Wine, preferably, a single malt !!!



A hotdog is not German though...

The closest is a Frankfurter, but the modern American hotdog is nothing German.


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 7, 2021)

as we are going into summer, it would be good be prepared for heath!!!

آب دوغ خیار - Google Search

فالوده - Google Search


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> yeah my dad used to go there all the time when he went to his families long island house back when it was all farm land



I stopped there to bring up $300.00+ worth of meats when I visited my friend up state. His mom has been going there since she was you. Amazing place!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 9, 2021)

Meatballs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 9, 2021)

Gatecrasher....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2021)

What pup doesn't like a nice charcuterie board?


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2021)

just to clarify i was seconding Marcels post above 
never been to Chicago so don't know about the quality of their hotdogs so will defer to Chris's superior knowledge on this subject !


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2021)

rochie said:


> just to clarify i was seconding Marcels post above


Which one?


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 10, 2021)

Chicago (hot) dogs all the way.


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Yup. I'm living proof





Marcel said:


> Which one?


this one

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2021)

Best hotdog I ever had was at Fenway Park, they're boiled and then grilled.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 10, 2021)

There's a place in New Jersey called Rutts Hut. Deep fried. I'll bet even cotton candy tastes better deep fried.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2021)

rochie said:


> this one


Ah, I thought you meant the Grolsch

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2021)

did a small wedding today.

confit chicken terrine, onion marmalade, crisp bread wafers









herb rolled loin of pork, fondant potato, cream cabbage, crackling.






milk chocolate truffle, confit orange, summer berries, clotted cream

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice !!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 12, 2021)

No ketchup?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2021)

I hate you so much right now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2021)

Had a great lunch today.

A burger with blue cheese, bacon jam, onion ring, and espresso BBQ sauce.






Cheese cake with wild cherry sorbet...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 12, 2021)

rochie said:


> I hate you so much right now


I know, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jun 16, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I stopped there to bring up $300.00+ worth of meats when I visited my friend up state. His mom has been going there since she was you. Amazing place!


300 shheeesh but we only refer to it as stubbies, not forest park store


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 16, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet


Did you make all that, or did you hit the jackpot and marry a chef?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2021)

rochie said:


> did a small wedding today.
> 
> confit chicken terrine, onion marmalade, crisp bread wafers
> View attachment 627154
> ...


Well done chef!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet
> 
> 
> Did you make all that, or did you hit the jackpot and marry a chef?



Restaurant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Jun 16, 2021)

In Hawaii?


DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Restaurant


In Hawaii?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2021)

Dash119 said:


> In Hawaii?
> 
> In Hawaii?


Reno, Nevada


----------



## Dash119 (Jun 16, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Reno, Nevada


I thought you were headed to Hawaii...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2021)

Dash119 said:


> I thought you were headed to Hawaii...


I am in Honolulu now. Arrived last night.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 16, 2021)

I picked up a couple of T-bones to grill for my son and myself. I'll marinade them in beer for about thirty minutes, grill over mesquite coals to med-rare, and serve with sautéed mushrooms, and slices of fresh campari tomatoes and cheese, with some grilled garlic-bread on the side as well. Will take pics this time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 16, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Reno, Nevada


That place must be worth a pretty penny lol!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2021)

Ahi Tuna Poke

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jun 18, 2021)

rochie said:


> milk chocolate truffle, confit orange, summer berries, clotted cream
> 
> View attachment 627157



Wow! Wow! Wow! Yummy it seems!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jun 19, 2021)

Hope this isn't too much a spoiler among all of the treats shown. I'm sure I agree with most shown, but I DO love our garden vegetables. Just finished the broccoli crop, hoping for tomatoes on July 4th. Should be a great summer.

I am a fan of shrimp and grits, and gumbo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 10, 2021)

I grilled ribeye steaks, large portabellas stuffed with minced red peppers, garlic, red onion, and grape tomatoes, served with garlic toast on the side, all grilled over mesquite.

Enjoying watching my dog consuming a bone as I type. He's tearing into the marrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 28, 2021)

Homemade pizza tonight, one topped with soppresata, zucchini, mushrooms, red onion, and red bell pepper, the other by chicken, fresh basil leaves and sliced tomatoes. Washed down with a Grolsch.

Cooking for mom and son as well, no way I can eat two pizzas on my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 28, 2021)

Damn those pics It's 11:05 PM here and now I'm hungry ......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> No ketchup?


You're lucky I'm not a Moderator, I would have banned you, your family, and your dog for life with that comment


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 29, 2021)

NOT THE DOG! Please, Dear Lord, not the dog!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)

not the dog ... and rightly so. It prefers the mustard.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 29, 2021)

someone talked about food? How you dare to forgot TEA???

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 29, 2021)

I try not to be political but ketchup and mayonnaise are the curse of American cuisine.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2021)

Mushroom and chilli pizza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 31, 2021)

miniature Yorkshire pudding with roast beef for canapes on todays wedding !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Mushroom and chilli pizza.
> 
> View attachment 634819


It has a certain rustic charm...


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2021)

milk chocolate truffle cake for my Daughter to give to the Veterinarian she's been doing work experience for during her Veterinary degree.
no harm in making folks remember you when your looking for a post graduate job in 2 years time !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 19, 2021)

rochie said:


> milk chocolate truffle cake for my Daughter to give to the Veterinarian she's been doing work experience for during her Veterinary degree.
> no harm in making folks remember you when your looking for a post graduate job in 2 years time !
> 
> View attachment 638486


Looks delicious, Karl. And Congrats to you and your Daughter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2021)

thank you Sir


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2021)

rochie said:


> milk chocolate truffle cake for my Daughter to give to the Veterinarian she's been doing work experience for during her Veterinary degree.
> no harm in making folks remember you when your looking for a post graduate job in 2 years time !
> 
> View attachment 638486


I would remember that delicious strawberry filled bribe. Who wouldnt? So job done i think chef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 19, 2021)

I just had a bunch of chocolate -- it really does make almost everything better lol

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2021)

Smart guy that Karl, always thinking. Might sublet part of my brain to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Smart guy that Karl, always thinking. Might sublet part of my brain to him.


i have my moments !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I would remember that delicious strawberry filled bribe. Who wouldnt? So job done i think chef.


'tis the plan


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 23, 2021)

I do almost all the cooking at home. I try all kinds of dishes, but I excel in my heritage food, Italian. I learned watching my grandmother. I also cook Chinese, Thai, Mexican and good old American style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 23, 2021)

DrumBob said:


> I do almost all the cooking at home. I try all kinds of dishes, but I excel in my heritage food, Italian. I learned watching my grandmother. I also cook Chinese, Thai, Mexican and good old American style.


Except Chinese and Italian, Never tried others. Not a fan of Chinese! Italian is good. No one ever can replace Kebab.


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2021)

today's wedding starter and dessert

pressed leek terrine, goats cheese and truffle oil
















chocolate truffle, salted caramel sauce, chocolate tuille

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2021)

Stop Karl, you’re making me hungry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2021)

You'll have to do that at our next BBQ on the camp site !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Airframes said:


> You'll have to do that at our next BBQ on the camp site !!


.... preferably one being close to Duxford! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2021)

Excellent Chef!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2021)

Now to convert that into Southern US cooking, you would dip both in batter and then deep fry it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now to convert that into Southern US cooking, you would dip both in batter and then deep fry it.


Thought that was Scotland

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 11, 2021)

In the colony days, many Scotts settled in the south.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 11, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now to convert that into Southern US cooking, you would dip both in batter and then deep fry it.


Don’t forget the ketchup.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 13, 2021)

Ridiculous (but works) cooking appliances - No.2

Lighted Hibachi under a welded frame supporting a barbecue plate - on height adjustable legs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 7, 2022)

I think pictures of chocolate is in order

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2022)

Zipper730 said:


> I think pictures of chocolate is in order



....ask and thee shall receive!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2022)




----------



## GTX (May 7, 2022)

Zipper730 said:


> I think pictures of chocolate is in order


Dare I suggest...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (May 24, 2022)

GTX said:


> Dare I suggest...
> 
> View attachment 667296


Nah, I don't like strawberries.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 24, 2022)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 25, 2022)

What donut?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 26, 2022)

Uh, I noticed the boobs and the donuts at first. I had to really look for the mouse.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 27, 2022)

I can't see anything! It's blocked!!!


----------



## ARTESH (May 27, 2022)

Something for Coffee lovers :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2022)

Fajita time…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm smoking four center-cut pork loins, marinated teriyaki-style (hot sauce, teriyaki sauce, pineapple juice, fish sauce, and plum wine), over wetted pecan, to be accompanied by roasted potatoes and a buttered mix of zucchini and crook-neck squash, all done on the grill and so few dishes for cleanup. Might take a pic if duties allow, but it's gonna rock.

Enjoying a few Czechvars while doing this, it's a great summer beer. Got a few Peronis in the cooler too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I'm smoking four center-cut pork loins, marinated teriyaki-style (hot sauce, teriyaki sauce, pineapple juice, fish sauce, and plum wine), over wetted pecan, to be accompanied by roasted potatoes and a buttered mix of zucchini and crook-neck squash, all done on the grill and so few dishes for cleanup. Might take a pic if duties allow, but it's gonna rock.
> 
> Enjoying a few Czechvars while I'm letting the smoker do the work:
> 
> ...


I'll be there for leftovers if I can book a flight Czechvar, otherwise known as Budvar to the rest of the world I do believe. Thanks anheuser-busch!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 1, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I'll be there for leftovers if I can book a flight Czechvar, otherwise known as Budvar to the rest of the world I do believe. Thanks anheuser-busch!



I had no idea A-B had a hand in brewing this beer, it's so tasty that their fingertips don't really show themselves.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 1, 2022)

It's not what's in the bottle but what's on the bottle. Czechvar was Budweiser. To many, it is *THE *Budweiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 1, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> It's not what's in the bottle but what's on the bottle. Czechvar was Budweiser. To many, it is *THE *Budweiser.



So shall it be. It is far superior to anything brewed in St Louis. Prosit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> So shall it be. It is far superior to anything brewed in St Louis. Prosit!



As a person currently living in St. Louis (area)I would like to disown that terrible brewery.

There are lots of great breweries in the St. Louis area. My personal favorite is Urban Chestnut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 1, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> As a person currently living in St. Louis (area)I would like to disown that terrible brewery.
> 
> There are lots of great breweries in the St. Louis area. My personal favorite is Urban Chestnut.
> 
> ...



Fair to say I've never had any craft-brew from the area, so yeah, I went off half-cocked, probably.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 1, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Might take a pic if duties allow, but it's gonna rock.




Starting out the smoking:






Meat is done:











With roasted taters and the zucchini/squash mix:






It was sure rib-sticking.

Yes, I was watching a Drachinifel vid, I'm a geek like that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Fair to say I've never had any craft-brew from the area, so yeah, I went off half-cocked, probably.



There are many great craft breweries in STL. The city and surrounding metropolitan area have an amazing beer scene.

- Urban Chestnut (they even managed to open a successful brewery in Germany)
- 4 Hands Brewing
- Schlafly
- Heavy Riff Brewing Co.
- 2nd Shift Brewing Co.
- Side Project Brewing
- Rockwell Beer Co.
- Alpha Brewing
- Modern Brewery
- Bluewood Brewing
- Wellspent Brewing Co.
- Square One
- Earthbound Beer
- Morgan Street Brewery
- Perennial Artisan Ales
- Civil Life Brewing Co.
- Brick River Ciders (One of the best ciders I have ever had)
- O’Fallon Brewery
- Six Mile Bridge Brewery
- Ferguson Brewing Co. 
- Narrow Gauge Brewing Co.
- Exit 6 Brewery
- Steampunk Brew Works
- Third Wheel Brewing
- Two Plumbers Brewery
- Shortleaf Brewery
- Good News Brewing Co.
- Friendship Brewing Co.
- Crossroads Brewery
- The Crafty Chameleon Brewery
- Peel Brewery

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I had no idea A-B had a hand in brewing this beer, it's so tasty that their fingertips don't really show themselves.


FYI, A-B does not have a hand in brewing Czechvar, they just stole the name Budweiser so Budvar cannot use that name in the US, or at least that's how I understand it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> FYI, A-B does not have a hand in brewing Czechvar, they just stole the name Budweiser so Budvar cannot use that name in the US, or at least that's how I understand it.



That is exactly it. A-B stole the name and copyrighted it in the US. The real Czech version is an excellent beer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2022)

There is _only one _Budweiser....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 5, 2022)

Non of them are at my reach, now!!! Just this:






Handmade beer 🍻

Cheers everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 5, 2022)

L’chayim!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> L’chayim!


Կենացդ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 5, 2022)

Prosit!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 5, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> There is _only one _Budweiser....
> 
> View attachment 676304


Though I don't drink, 1/4 of my family is Czech and at least one came from none other than... České Budějovice (hard to make this stuff up)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 14, 2022)

At my son's request, I'm making shredded pork burritos, quite possibly the worst food for a heat-wave going from 103-110 over this week ... but I'm doing it. He'll repent at leisure. In the meantime I'm enjoying some Peroni, the best summer beer evah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2022)

Made some steak, shrimp, and chicken Fajitas today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> At my son's request, I'm making shredded pork burritos, quite possibly the worst food for a heat-wave going from 103-110 over this week ... but I'm doing it. He'll repent at leisure. In the meantime I'm enjoying some Peroni, the best summer beer evah!


I've found that a grilled chicken Caesar or Teriyake beef salad is perfect for the end of a hot day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 21, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I've found that a grilled chicken Caesar or Teriyake beef salad is perfect for the end of a hot day.



Indeed. Matter of fact, I made a Mexican chicken and black bean salad yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Made some steak, shrimp, and chicken Fajitas today.
> 
> View attachment 683115


😍😍😍😍😍😍

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2022)

From work this week

Smoked cod, champ, spinach, mustard beurre blanc





Clotted cream cheesecake, strawberries, strawberry gel






Grilled chicken, warm salad of courgette, aubergine and red pepper




vegan carrot cake, pickled baby carrot, orange cream cheese, candied walnuts

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2022)

Dinner last night…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2022)

Ate at Gordon Ramsey Hell’s Kitchen in Las Vegas tonight. I’m not going to lie, I almost cried. It was a total foodgasm in my mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2022)

I believe that Guy Fieri has a place in Vegas, too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I believe that Guy Fieri has a place in Vegas, too.



All of the celebrity chefs do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ate at Gordon Ramsey Hell’s Kitchen in Las Vegas tonight. I’m not going to lie, I almost cried. It was a total foodgasm in my mouth.
> 
> View attachment 686177
> View attachment 686178
> ...


Chris, what were the accompaniments with the wellington please ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2022)

rochie said:


> Chris, what were the accompaniments with the wellington please ?



Beef Wellington
Seared Foie Gras, Potato puree, glazed root vegetables, red wine demi-glace

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All of the celebrity chefs do.


I haven't been to Vegas since '88, so I'm not up to speed on what all is going on over there


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Beef Wellington
> Seared Foie Gras, Potato puree, glazed root vegetables, red wine demi-glace


Which brand of ketchup?

I was just leaving.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All of the celebrity chefs do.


There is only one chef here. If you cant jump your not.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> There is only one chef here. If you cant jump your not.



Wha…?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

There will be only one chef. 

 rochie

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> There is only one chef here. If you cant jump your not.


A Bacon seemed appropriate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> There will be only one chef.
> 
> rochie



Ah…lol

Well lets get him and Gordon in a cookoff competition. The food yesterday was the most amazing I have tasted.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

No contest. I bet a 10 tenner he will learn Gordon a few swear words. Mind you Gordon can cook. But jumping full battle suite etc. for real, rochie has the edge. And will have something to eat when one is down there. Take you pick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Ralph Haus (Sep 10, 2022)

Well, l for one, am going full out gourmet; trying out a new deep fried 'bottle cap' jalapeno/serranos recipe.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2022)

Gordon might be able to match Karl with cuss words and be as loud, but Karl probably knows how to kill eight different ways with a rolled newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2022)

He does have a point there.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2022)

If I remember the story I just made up, I hear tell that Karl once stabbed Gordon with a filet knife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2022)

Use a spoon, it hurts more...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2022)

I actually turned down a chance to work for him many years ago !

Met him once at a hotel i was a free lance head chef at, cooked him a steak sandwich
Very nice guy in person his tv personality is hyped up for entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2022)

rochie said:


> I actually turned down a chance to work for him many years ago !
> 
> Met him once at a hotel i was a free lance head chef at, cooked him a steak sandwich
> Very nice guy in person his tv personality is hyped up for entertainment



That’s what I’ve read. 

Why did you turn it down?


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That’s what I’ve read.
> 
> Why did you turn it down?


At that time working in London restaurants meant working 18hr days 6 or 7 days a week, pay wasnt amazing as they relied on their "name" to attract staff.
Being a chef can be hard enough never mind working those sort of hours, plus drugs were a real problem in kitchens in those days in mid 90's to get you through the week !
I just didnt fancy living like that, dont think i would've ended up getting married to Annmarie, my girlfriend at the time (now my wife of 26 years) too

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2022)

Wow, sounds like you made a wise and good choice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2022)

Ok, that's all very nice, but circle back to the drugs now.... 🤪🤣

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2022)

Had to get my Sushi fix…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Ralph Haus (Sep 13, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Had to get my Sushi fix…
> 
> View attachment 686655
> View attachment 686656
> ...


Big appetite? And, not sure where this was ordered, but here (in Texas at last) BIG wallet $$. And when did Jalapenos become part of a sushi dish? My favorite vegetable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> Big appetite? And, not sure where this was ordered, but here (in Texas at last) BIG wallet $$. And when did Jalapenos become part of a sushi dish? My favorite vegetable.



They make sushi with all sorts of things now.

This was not too bad in price at all. Very, very good.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Sep 13, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> They make sushi with all sorts of things now.
> 
> This was not too bad in price at all. Very, very good.


Huh! used to go to Edogin in Tokyo and never saw anything but fish/rice/nori and wasabi and ginger on the side. A stretch, but it was a pure sushi experience. I really don't 'trust' the freshness of the fish here in the states, so I tend to not eat much other than the tuna styles. Have to admit, those photos do make me crave something other than the supermarket California rolls offerings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> Huh! used to go to Edogin in Tokyo and never saw anything but fish/rice/nori and wasabi and ginger on the side. A stretch, but it was a pure sushi experience. I really don't 'trust' the freshness of the fish here in the states, so I tend to not eat much other than the tuna styles. Have to admit, those photos do make me crave something other than the supermarket California rolls offerings.



These is the pretty standard “American” sushi you will find in ever major US city today.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2022)

Ralph Haus said:


> Huh! used to go to Edogin in Tokyo and never saw anything but fish/rice/nori and wasabi and ginger on the side. A stretch, but it was a pure sushi experience. I really don't 'trust' the freshness of the fish here in the states, so I tend to not eat much other than the tuna styles. Have to admit, those photos do make me crave something other than the supermarket California rolls offerings.


Here in Redding (true NorCal), we have several Sushi houses and one Chinese restaurant that offer "fushion" sushi.

While I don't like sushi, it is interesting to see the variety they have.


----------



## rochie (Sep 21, 2022)

King scallops, baby fondant potatoes, pea puree, bacon and crackling

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2022)

rochie said:


> King scallops, baby fondant potatoes, pea puree, bacon and crackling
> 
> View attachment 688118
> View attachment 688119



Looks amazing. I’m on my way over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Sep 21, 2022)

Certainly looks inviting. What's it called on the menu? Stonehenge Delight?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Sep 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I haven't been to Vegas since '88, so I'm not up to speed on what all is going on over there


You haven't been there, more than my entire life!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 22, 2022)

rochie said:


> King scallops, baby fondant potatoes, pea puree, bacon and crackling
> 
> View attachment 688118
> View attachment 688119


I hope you kept the seashells for me!


----------



## Ralph Haus (Sep 22, 2022)

rochie said:


> King scallops, baby fondant potatoes, pea puree, bacon and crackling
> 
> View attachment 688118
> View attachment 688119


Just looked closer. Is the bacon from a special kind of hog or is it a 'parts-is-parts' bacon?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 22, 2022)

I made chicken nachos and black beans tonight. Nachos had chicken, cheese, minced cilantro, fresh garlic, jalapeños, green onions, and tomatoes topping 'em. Beans had jalapeños, garlic, and tomatoes cut up into 'em, warmed on a simmer/low heat for an hour or so to meld the flavors. 

My mouth still has that beautiful slow-burn from the peppers, 45 minutes after eating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2022)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2022)

Paella time…

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2022)

The pics are out of order, but oh well. Cheers…


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Nov 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 20, 2022)

Just in time for the holidays. Figgy Pudding | SPAM® Brand


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Yesterday at 8:12 PM)

Mild spot in the winter, decided to grill steaks for the family. Boneless New Yorks, roasted potatoes, sauteed mushrooms, and asparagus:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Today at 1:13 AM)

That looks reeeal good.


----------

